# Tamron SP 15-30mm F2.8 MTF Available



## BeenThere (Dec 28, 2014)

This MTF for this new lens is available over at Sony Rumors:

http://www.sonyalpharumors.com/tokina-sp-15-30mm-mtf-charts/

link says Tokina, but its really Tamron. The claim is that the new Tamron MTF bests the Nikon 14-24. Looking at the comparison, I would say pretty similar to each other, but that is still very good (maybe a little better on the wide end). The U.S. prices are not yet available and estimated to be in $1500. range which is a good deal less than the Nikon price. So, UWA lens choices are becoming much better. The lens will be available in Canon EF mount.


----------



## PVS (Dec 29, 2014)

It would be a good deal if it ain't 3rd party lens. Where I live the warranty on Tamron/tokina/sigma is useless so with all the hassle with shipping and postage you might pay the price difference in case anythingbreaks. However, official Canon Repair service is 15 minutes of walk from my place.

$1k would be tempting though, or just couple of bucks slightly over the price of Tokina 16-28/2.8 whichis already a nice 3rd party offering. $1.5k is just silly.


----------



## andrewflo (Dec 29, 2014)

Can anyone with a good understanding of MTF charts share how this compares to the Canon 16-35 f/4?

Most appreciated!


----------



## BeenThere (Dec 29, 2014)

andrewflo said:


> Can anyone with a good understanding of MTF charts share how this compares to the Canon 16-35 f/4?
> 
> Most appreciated!


It's hard to generalize, and remember that these are theoretical charts, and real world testing is needed for a definitive comparison;but just based on the charts, center frame will be nearly the same wide open and edges will be a little softer on the Tamron at the tele end, and edges a little softer on the canon on the wide end. A good MTF explanation is here:

http://www.luminous-landscape.com/tutorials/understanding-series/understanding-mtf.shtml

More important, I think, is the f2.8 on Tamron and f4 on the Canon.


----------

